# [SOLVED] ibm Thinkpad T60 battery problems



## Don_Quixote (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello people. First of all i apologize for my english.

I have a ibm Thinkpad T60 that no longer works througth the battery.
Everytime that i start up the PC using the battery, it doesn't work.
If i start the PC up with the battery in and the AC adapter it works, but the light indicating the battery doesn't stop blinking yellow and faster than when the battery is low.
If i start the PC up without the battery, only with the AC adapter, it work's and the light doesn't blink.
When i start up the PC with the battery and the AC adapter, and go to the power management, i see that the battery has 1% of power left, the status of the battery is "not active" or "no activity", and the battery health is fair, with a yellow battery icon besides.

Does anyone knows how to solve my problem?

Cause you got to know, please, this is my only PC and i'm needing it so much for school projects.

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: ibm Thinkpad T60 battery problems*

Test your battery in a similar laptop. If it behaves the same, then you might consider getting a new one. If not, start by cleaning the terminals of the battery.


----------



## Don_Quixote (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: ibm Thinkpad T60 battery problems*

Is there any chance that it might be a software problem like the microcontroller of the battery, that i might solve with just an update of drivers or something? Is that i don't know anyone with a computer similar to mines. But i will try.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: ibm Thinkpad T60 battery problems*

I am not so sure about the microcontroller thing... but I am very much positive this is hardware issue. 

If you want to validate if this is driver related, power ON without the HDD attached and see if you still get the blinking of the LED. Go into BIOS settings and leave it there for like an hour to see if your battery would take on a charge. 

Another way is to run a different operating system (i.e. linux live CD such as Knoppix, Ubuntu or PCLinuxOS). Check the power/battery properties or observe if the LED still keeps on blinking as you had previously described.

EDIT:
Use also PC Doctor. I believe you can get this from IBM website. 

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-56222


----------



## Don_Quixote (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: ibm Thinkpad T60 battery problems*

I must agree with you, there's nothing i can do about my battery, it's wothless. I'll buy anotherone, almost 200$ to spend.

Thanks bro.

Ciao


----------



## john mckiel (Oct 20, 2008)

I was certain that there was a free recall on that model battery. 
Country / region (Select) English (Change) 


Home Products Support & downloads My account About Lenovo 



Support & downloads 
Downloads and drivers 
Downloads and drivers 
Troubleshooting 
Hints and tips 
Parts information 
User's guides and manuals 
Product information 
Operating system installation 
Important information 
Submit a request 
Warranty 
Site help 
Site feedback 
Search PC support 
Support phone list 


Related links 
Accessories and upgrades 
Business Partner support 
Training 
Find a service provider 


Battery recall 



Applicable countries and regions 





Select your preferred language from the list below:








Dear Lenovo Customer,

Lenovo is currently offering free-of-charge replacement batteries due to two unrelated battery recalls. You may click here to determine if your battery has been recalled. In the interest of public safety, Lenovo will offer customers free-of-charge replacement batteries for all recalled batteries.

For additional information on both battery recalls, including frequently asked questions (FAQs) and the systems and part numbers affected, click below.



Details on the March 1, 2007 battery recall 
On March 1, 2007, Lenovo voluntarily recalled approximately 205,000 9-cell lithium-ion batteries. These batteries were manufactured for use with ThinkPad notebook computers that shipped worldwide between November 2005 and February 2007.

View March 1, 2007 battery recall FAQs.

Lenovo sold the batteries with new notebook computers or as optional or replacement batteries on the models listed below.

ThinkPad R60 and R60e Series 
ThinkPad T60 and T60p Series 
ThinkPad Z60m, Z61e, Z61m, and Z61p Series
These models may have shipped with either 6-cell or 9-cell batteries; only the 9-cell batteries with the part number FRU P/N 92P1131 are being recalled.

If your battery part number is FRU P/N 92P1131, use either Option 1 or Option 2 below to verify your battery part number and order a replacement battery.

Until a replacement for a recalled battery arrives, if you intend to transport your ThinkPad notebook PC or use it in a manner that may subject it to a strong external impact, you should turn off the system, remove the battery, and only power your ThinkPad by plugging in the AC adapter and power cord.




Details on the September 28, 2006 battery recall 
On September 28, 2006, Lenovo and IBM Corporation, in cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission and other regulatory agencies, announced the voluntary recall of 526,000 lithium-ion batteries manufactured by Sony Corporation.

View September 28, 2006 battery recall FAQs.

IBM and Lenovo sold these Sony batteries in the systems listed below between February 2005 and September 2006.

ThinkPad R51e, R52, R60, R60e 
ThinkPad T43, T43p, T60, T60p 
ThinkPad X60, X60s
Customers who ordered additional batteries or received replacement batteries for the systems listed below between February 2005 and September 2006 should also check the battery bar code number to determine if their battery is being recalled.

ThinkPad R50, R50e, R50p, R51 
ThinkPad T40, T40p, T41, T41p, T42, T42p
Note: The table below lists the battery part numbers (P/N) of the Sony batteries affected by the recall. SOME of the batteries with these part numbers are being recalled, NOT ALL of them. If your battery part number matches any of the ASM P/N or FRU P/N listed, you must use either Option 1 or Option 2 below to determine whether your battery is being recalled.


ASM P/N FRU P/N 
92P1072 92P1073 
92P1088 92P1089 
92P1142 92P1141 
92P1170 92P1169, 93P5028 
92P1174 92P1173, 93P5030 

Until a replacement for a recalled battery arrives, to continue using your ThinkPad notebook PC safely, you should turn off the system, remove the battery, and only power your ThinkPad by plugging in the AC adapter and power cord.



Lenovo apologizes for the inconvenience caused by these issues. Shipment of quality products always has been and continues to be the foremost concern. 

You can determine if your battery is included in either of these recalls by using our automated solution (Option 1) or by manually entering your battery bar code number (Option 2).

Both options allow you to order your replacement battery online or by calling your local Customer Support Center.



Option 1: Use our automated solution 
To use our automated solution you must be viewing this page using a ThinkPad notebook PC. If your battery is included in either recall, your battery replacement options will display. 

Click the link below to launch the automated solution. Or, click special instructions, if you prefer step-by-step instructions.

Determine if your battery is being recalled 

Note: If you run the automated solution again, a Lenovo Battery Program - InstallShield Wizard will appear. 
Select Repair to run the automated solution again. 
Select Remove to remove the automated solution from your system.



Option 2: Manually enter your battery part number 
To use this method, you must find the specific battery bar code number printed on the back of your battery. (See the illustration below.) If your battery is included in either recall, your battery replacement options will display.


In order to view the battery bar code number, you must remove the battery.

Battery removal and installation instructions ThinkPad R51e, and R52 systems 
ThinkPad R60 and R60e systems 
ThinkPad T43, and T43p systems 
ThinkPad T60 systems 
ThinkPad X60 and X60s systems 
ThinkPad Z60m systems 
ThinkPad Z61e, Z61m, and Z61p systems 


After you have found your battery bar code number, enter it in the Battery bar code number entry box below. Your battery replacement options will display.
Note: Do not use the letters I, O, and Q in the bar code number.


Battery bar code: 


Validate multiple battery bar codes 


If you require further assistance, call your local Customer Support Center.


Special instructions for using our automated solution 

Print this page so you can follow these instructions as the automated solution runs. 
After you have printed the instructions, launch the automated solution. 
A File Download: Security Warning box will appear. Select Run. (If you prefer to select Save, you must note the location where you saved the file, and then double-click the file to launch it.) A progress window will display, which indicates the progress of the file download. 
Once the download is complete, a dialog window will ask "Do you want to run this file?" Select Run. 
An InstallShield Wizard window will display. Click Install to install the automated solution. Your default browser should launch and display a page indicating whether you are affected or not.

A final InstallShield window will display. Click Finish to complete the install.
The automated solution will gather the information necessary to determine if your battery is affected by the recall. Once it has completed this task, your default browser will display. The page that appears will tell you whether or not your battery needs to be replaced. If it does, your battery replacement options will display.



Instructions for uninstalling the automated solution 
Note: Uninstalling the automated solution is optional.


For Microsoft Windows 2000

Launch Windows 2000. Log in as a user with Administrator authority. 
Click Start, select Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
Double-click Add/Remove Programs. 
Select Lenovo Battery Program. 
Click Remove. 
Restart the system.
For Microsoft Windows XP

Launch Windows XP. Log in as a user with Administrator authority. 
For Windows XP with classic Start menu, click Start, select Settings, and then click Control Panel.
All others click Start and then click Control Panel. 
For Windows XP with classic Control Panel view, double-click Add or Remove Programs.
All others click Add or Remove Programs. 
Select Lenovo Battery Program. 
Click Change/Remove. 
Restart the system.








Applicable countries and regions 
Worldwide 

Back to top 



Document id: BATT-LENOVO 
Last modified: 2008-06-11 
Copyright © 2008 IBM Corporation 
Copyright © Lenovo 2008, all rights reserved 



Document options 

Printable version 


Lenovo Forums 
Get help at Lenovo Forums New!




Lenovo RSS Feeds 

Subscribe to downloads and drivers updates


-- Select your type -- ThinkPad ThinkCentre ThinkStation Lenovo 3000 Notebook Lenovo 3000 Desktop 


Take our survey 
Help us improve your visit 







Printable version 





Terms of use Privacy Contact


----------



## lincoln2tg (Jun 18, 2009)

Put you t60 battery in another similar notebook, if the problem haven't fixed, I'm affrad you must be change a new ibm Thinkpad T60 battery . if the battery work normal, clear the battery bolt.


----------

